# Our offer to forum members



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hello all,

I've received a number of enquiries about our forum deal that suggests to me that there is a need to clarify what we are offering.

All forum members can receive a discount of 15% on our beans. The process is that members need to PM me with the email address that they will use when placing an order on our site. I will then authorise that email address to be able to make use of a coupon code which can be used when checking out. The coupon code is ukcf15%.

*The code can be used as many times as you like and it will remain in place for the foreseeable future. *

I hope that this post helps clarify our offering. Many thanks to all of your for your continuing support and encouragement, the feedback we receive on an almost daily basis from here is a great way of letting us know that we are on track!

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Thecatlinux

PM sent can't miss this fantastic offer, you guys are definatly on my future hit list, last time I had a chance to get hold of your coffee at the Titan grinder event , a certain former member had taken them .


----------



## Kman10

I absolutely loved the finca las menines I had from you, nicest coffee I've had


----------



## twotone

Great offer, pm-ed and received reply.

Thanks Lee.


----------



## Eyedee

I've just checked out the prices at Foundry at all the prices are marked "including VAT".

How much would they be VAT free as this tax is not applicable to coffee as far as I am aware.

To answer my own question I guess a 20% discount should apply.

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot

PM sent. Very much looking forward to trying your beans after reading plenty of positive comments.

Many thanks Lee.


----------



## jeebsy

Eyedee said:


> I've just checked out the prices at Foundry at all the prices are marked "including VAT".
> 
> How much would they be VAT free as this tax is not applicable to coffee as far as I am aware.
> 
> To answer my own question I guess a 20% discount should apply.
> 
> Ian


My recent receipt had a column for VAT but it wasn't charged. Presume that applies to grinders, cups etc


----------



## Eyedee

jeebsy said:


> My recent receipt had a column for VAT but it wasn't charged. Presume that applies to grinders, cups etc


Thanks Jeebsy, I was looking at their bean prices and VAT was specifically mentioned.

Ian


----------



## batfink

Message sent. Looking forward to giving these beans a go.


----------



## CamV6

Eyedee said:


> I've just checked out the prices at Foundry at all the prices are marked "including VAT".
> 
> How much would they be VAT free as this tax is not applicable to coffee as far as I am aware.
> 
> To answer my own question I guess a 20% discount should apply.
> 
> Ian


I think its just another way of expressing that there's no VAT on top of the listed price. There's nothing untoward. I know the guys at Foundry and they aren't that way inclined.

PM sent to Foundry BTW. Thanks chaps.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Eyedee said:


> Thanks Jeebsy, I was looking at their bean prices and VAT was specifically mentioned.
> 
> Ian


At checkout for beans it says this ....

(Includes £ 0.00 Zero Rate)

You are not being charged vat Ian


----------



## jeebsy

Includes vat at 0%


----------



## frandavi99

PM sent, thanks guys.

Really enjoying all of the offers on the forum at the moment.


----------



## Mr O

I'm in, thanks


----------



## marcuswar

PM sent, thanks Lee.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

is forum offer for greens as well, for the fun of it compare my roast to same 5kg probat roast beans.


----------



## NickdeBug

Great offer from the guys at Foundry and great response.

Just one question: do you guys not look at the advertising banners as this deal has been up for about a month.

Loads of good deals on those flashing little ads. They may be trying to sell us stuff but they are often making it easier to buy.

Enjoy the beans and don't buy all the Rocko Mountain 'cos Jeebsy needs some for his coffee stall


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Mmm rocko mountain i'm interested now


----------



## Nod

I have been working my way through a kilo of the Rwandan foundry now have... Delicious and highly recommended... All the coffee/roasts they have are prepared with ultimate care and attention and end up top quality


----------



## hotmetal

NickdeBug said:


> Just one question: do you guys not look at the advertising banners as this deal has been up for about a month.


If you use tapatalk from your mobile phone you don't see them. Maybe I should turn the computer on occasionally to see what I'm missing.


----------



## Phil104

I can honestly say that all the beans that I have had from Foundry, starting with their prototype roast (Rocko Mountain) last October have been brilliant. It helps too, that Lee posts the next roast date on the site so that makes it easy to plan an order and invariably an order has arrived the day after roasting. I have also been enjoying the Finca las Meninas as an espresso and last month, the Rungeto Cooperative, Kenyan as a V60 and aeropress as well as an espresso. A wonderful forum partnership.


----------



## jeebsy

I've been sorting recipes and dialling in the Rocko Mountain last night/this morning and it's such an amazing coffee. Berry madness.

Jump all over it at this price.


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> I've been sorting recipes and dialling in the Rocko Mountain last night/this morning and it's such an amazing coffee. Berry madness.
> 
> Jump all over it at this price.


Completely agree.

I am hooked on the Rocko Mountain at the moment. Inspired me to try a few other lighter roasts, starting with the LSOL offering.

I can see this being a bean/roast that I keep coming back to though.

Just off to order some more


----------



## MSM

PM sent.

Looking forward to placing my first order with FoundryCoffee


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hi Ian, this is a slightly annoying limitation in our website software. Prices can be displayed with VAT or not and the decision affects everything on the site as far as I can tell (I will look into whether it's possible to change this). VAT is charged on coffee, just at 0% - i know that probably seems a bit odd. We decided to include the VAT element on the product listings as this makes things a bit easier for wholesale customers who need clarity around that issue which may be impotent to them, depending on whether or not they are VAT registered. I hope that helps.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yes, the offer applies to all beans!



\ said:


> is forum offer for greens as well, for the fun of it compare my roast to same 5kg probat roast beans.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Following a couple of other questions, I missed an opportunity to explain something else! - postage is free on orders over £25 - this is regardless of whether the coupon code for 15% has been applied.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

NickdeBug said:


> Great offer from the guys at Foundry and great response.
> 
> Just one question: do you guys not look at the advertising banners as this deal has been up for about a month.
> 
> Loads of good deals on those flashing little ads. They may be trying to sell us stuff but they are often making it easier to buy.
> 
> Enjoy the beans and don't buy all the Rocko Mountain 'cos Jeebsy needs some for his coffee stall


I've realised that given the large number of people asking for a coupon code, there are probably lots of us that don't get to make use of some of the offers from advertisers as a result of using Tappatalk. Definitely worth checking into the forum itself from time to time at least.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I think I may be having some slight issues with messages on here. I'm pretty sure that I've sent messages to several people in reply to requests for authorisation to use the code. However, the messages aren't appearing in my sent messages in all cases. Anyhow, anyone who has requested the code so far has now been authorised at this point. Please get in touch if there are any problem. Ta,


----------



## Rhys

Lovely, may be ordering some soon..


----------



## Flaminglip

Thanks Lee, the discount has swayed me on my next choice of beans to try out - I'm about to order some of the Rocky Mountain that everyone is raving about!Also just wanted to ask if it's ok to take you up on your offer in an earlier thread to take some stale beans off you for seasoning some new burrs?Cheers


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Flaminglip said:


> Thanks Lee, the discount has swayed me on my next choice of beans to try out - I'm about to order some of the Rocky Mountain that everyone is raving about!Also just wanted to ask if it's ok to take you up on your offer in an earlier thread to take some stale beans off you for seasoning some new burrs?Cheers


Great, I'm sure you'll love it. If you're ordering a kilo of beans, I can throw in the stales for free. It won't cost us any extra to get the heavier package out to you.


----------



## Flaminglip

Awesome, thanks! Have just ordered a kilo, really looking forward to trying them.


----------



## chelleon

I'm looking to order 5KG of Rocky today.. We work from home and get through soon much coffee.. Would love to try these with the discount code if you can authorise me one! Cheers!


----------



## Mrboots2u

chelleon said:


> I'm looking to order 5KG of Rocky today.. We work from home and get through soon much coffee.. Would love to try these with the discount code if you can authorise me one! Cheers!


Pm foundry on here as per the first post


----------



## chelleon

Mrboots2u said:


> Pm foundry on here as per the first post


Do! See that is what happens when you don't get a decent cup of coffee in the morning! Clearly not awake yet! Thanks MrBoots... PM'd now


----------



## Dark Side

PM sent, thanks Lee.


----------



## AussieEx

Put in an order for the Yirgacheffe. Cheers for the offer


----------



## calc

Drat, new to the forum but need 5 posts to PM so can't do this yet. Ah well, one down, four to go...


----------



## kadeshuk

post some on the what you are listening to or watching on the appropriate bits. gets the postings up,quickly, and let's you take part in the forum generally. Honestly, this is the only forum I fully interact with. it's a great low-priced hobby compared to my other ones!


----------



## gman147

Just take care when using PayPal people to pay at checkout as it wiped my discount unknowingly. Shame that.


----------



## marcuswar

I always pay via paypal as easier than remembering my credit card number and it's never caused me a problem ?


----------



## gman147

One thing I'd like to add is that I'm very happy with method of delivery in flat pack box. Means postie can post through letterbox without having to go through the annoyance of making the journey with the little red card of hatred to nearest depot.

It's a huge factor for me given my hours of work and has held me back returning to some roasters when they send beans in bulky bags and postie leaves me the red hate card.

Kudos to Foundry for that.


----------



## gman147

It was pence mate. Not worried about it


----------



## 4515

I thought the same with the packaging. Id imagine it costs a few pence more for the larger sized bags and the cardboard box but it will save a lot of trips to the post office.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

gman147 said:


> Just take care when using PayPal people to pay at checkout as it wiped my discount unknowingly. Shame that.


Not heard of this problem before, that's very strange. I'll look into it. In the meantime, pm me your name and I'll credit the discount back to you through PayPal.


----------



## Neill

Thanks for the offer. Looking forward to trying some beans.


----------



## Neill

Anybody getting a domain suspended message?


----------



## Xpenno

Neill said:


> Anybody getting a domain suspended message?


Same here.


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah and me. I think it's just an administrative thing with hosting companies. My host warned me this would happen to my website if i didn't confirm my details.


----------



## kadeshuk

Me too. I wanted to see if my email address had been authorised and to place an order if so, but domain suspended!


----------



## gman147

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Not heard of this problem before, that's very strange. I'll look into it. In the meantime, pm me your name and I'll credit the discount back to you through PayPal.


Never worry, credit it to the forum if you like


----------



## jeebsy

Lee said he was having email problems earlier today, not sure if the domain issues are linked to that


----------



## Glenn

I'm sure this will be resolved when the hosts are open again tomorrow

Usually just a click on the link sent to validate the site owners identity is all that is required to resolve


----------



## Neill

Glenn said:


> I'm sure this will be resolved when the hosts are open again tomorrow
> 
> Usually just a click on the link sent to validate the site owners identity is all that is required to resolve


That's what I presumed


----------



## MSM

It could take between 24 and 48 hours (dns propagation time) once this issue has been resolved for the website to start appearing again.


----------



## dsc

Lee please do read my PM as I need to place an order pretty pronto to get it before the end of this week. I've pretty much ran out of brewed beans and I'm brewing through my espresso blends







also need some coffee for a week long holiday.

Leeeee!!!









T.


----------



## NickdeBug

dsc said:


> Lee please do read my PM as I need to place an order pretty pronto to get it before the end of this week. I've pretty much ran out of brewed beans and I'm brewing through my espresso blends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also need some coffee for a week long holiday.
> 
> Leeeee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


Classic withdrawal.

Are you experiencing night sweats, muscle ache, the urge to visit a well-known Seattle based purveyor of hot beverages?

Resist.

Recommend a dose of Yirg, taken orally, three times a day after meals.

It tastes better when they make you wait for it!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Oh Jesus. Thanks everyone, I thought we were just having email problems. I had no idea the website was down, no idea what's going on there. Will get into it straight away. Sorry for any inconvenience. Next roast is Thursday so hopefully I'll be able to get everything sorted before anyone loses out. Nightmare.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

dsc said:


> Lee please do read my PM as I need to place an order pretty pronto to get it before the end of this week. I've pretty much ran out of brewed beans and I'm brewing through my espresso blends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also need some coffee for a week long holiday.
> 
> Leeeee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


No worries, will get back to you this evening, sorry, having website issues which I'm in the early stages of resolving!


----------



## Daren

dsc said:


> Lee please do read my PM as I need to place an order pretty pronto to get it before the end of this week. I've pretty much ran out of brewed beans and I'm brewing through my espresso blends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also need some coffee for a week long holiday.
> 
> Leeeee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


It's like a Trainspotting withdrawal scene


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

hotmetal said:


> Yeah and me. I think it's just an administrative thing with hosting companies. My host warned me this would happen to my website if i didn't confirm my details.


It was exactly that. A new regulation thing this year apparently. The email they sent me to confirm I owned the domain didn't get through my spam filter! - all sorted now so hopefully it'll be back up soon.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

dsc said:


> Lee please do read my PM as I need to place an order pretty pronto to get it before the end of this week. I've pretty much ran out of brewed beans and I'm brewing through my espresso blends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also need some coffee for a week long holiday.
> 
> Leeeee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


I'm sorry, I haven't been getting the emails that tell me I have forum messages either! I'll get your code sorted this evening - will be in touch. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

That was quick! Looks like the site is up and running again. Haven't done any eating yet but I'm sure all will be fine. I won't be able to access email till this evening but can authorise any requests for codes etc once I have access to my website later this afternoon. Thanks for the tip offs and for your patience all.


----------



## hotmetal

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The email they sent me to confirm I owned the domain didn't get through my spam filter!


Oh no! Talk about sod's law! Or is it Catch 22? Glad it's resolved and hopefully back on the interwebs before you lose any sales. Good that the OP raised the alarm!


----------



## CamV6

I've not got a code either


----------



## Neill

CamV6 said:


> I've not got a code either


The code is in the first post.


----------



## AussieEx

If anyone is dithering, they should order a bag of the Rocko Mountain Yirgacheffe pronto! I usually tend towards the darker roasts for chocolates and caramels, but this is sensational! Opened the bag this morn and it was like being smacked in the face with a punnet of strawberries. Mouthfeel delicious and lingering. Shot was pulled quite long - almost lungo territory - but I'm going to enjoy dialling this in


----------



## Hoffmonkey

I've not received a confirmation either - fancy trying that Yirg too...


----------



## AussieEx

Hoffmonkey said:


> I've not received a confirmation either - fancy trying that Yirg too...


I didn't get a reply to my PM but the discount worked so I'd give it a go. I guess Lee probably doesn't confirm every one back via PM


----------



## CamV6

Sorry I meant I haven't received notification I can use the code. I've not read back but I thought we hadron wait for a confirmation first ?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

AussieExpat said:


> I didn't get a reply to my PM but the discount worked so I'd give it a go. I guess Lee probably doesn't confirm every one back via PM


I've sent a PM back to every one I've received but I have noticed that they don't always show up in the sent messages within forum messages page. Anyone requesting a code up until about 24 hours a go will have had it authorised - it's ukcf15% - there are about 4 people outstanding and I will have done those within the next few hours, definitely by first thing tomorrow morning. Next roast is on Thursday so I'm hoping no one will have missed out.

I'm really grateful to those that have sent me helpful messages - I should have known something weird was happening when we didn't get any orders at all yesterday - that hasn't happened for quite a long time.

Thanks again.


----------



## dsc

Not got a PM back, but I can wait if the roast is Thursday. Do you reckon it's possible to get the beans by Friday? if not I will have to leave it for now and get some coffee from another source.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## kadeshuk

Did send pm 2 days ago but code was rejected. I'll try again tomorrow morning in case I was one of the 4.


----------



## juwelkeeper

Been trying also with the above code and not working for me either


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

dsc said:


> Not got a PM back, but I can wait if the roast is Thursday. Do you reckon it's possible to get the beans by Friday? if not I will have to leave it for now and get some coffee from another source.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tom


I wouldn't bank on beans being there for Friday, Saturday morning for sure if you're ordering the 350g bags.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

juwelkeeper said:


> Been trying also with the above code and not working for me either


Activated now, all sorted as from this morning.


----------



## juwelkeeper

Just ordered many thanks , looking forward to trying them


----------



## dsc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I wouldn't bank on beans being there for Friday, Saturday morning for sure if you're ordering the 350g bags.


Yup figured so, which is why I went with a different source for now. Will try FCR after my hols, when there's less time constrains.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Spukey

I have sent a PM for authorisation,

thanks in anticipation,

Spukey


----------



## Phil104

It was great to see you Foundry guys in the new Caffeine along with the focus on Sheffield.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Phil104 said:


> It was great to see you Foundry guys in the new Caffeine along with the focus on Sheffield.


Blimey, I'd forgotten that was out. Not seen it yet, must check it out.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just ordered some Rocko Mountain Reserve....discount still available, Thanks. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## aaroncornish

I think once I have had my training with Gary I will order more RMR! I don't think I did the last 700g any justice at all.

I had one sensational shot, and lots of rubbish, complete user error on my part.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

aaroncornish said:


> I think once I have had my training with Gary I will order more RMR! I don't think I did the last 700g any justice at all.
> 
> I had one sensational shot, and lots of rubbish, complete user error on my part.


Always going to be money well spent Aaron, I doubt there aren't many of us that wouldn't benefit from the same! Enjoy.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

We've had a few messages this week asking if the offer is still running. Just to confirm that it is. There are no plans to end it at the moment. The instructions are near the beginning of this thread. Thanks all.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Finally got round to placing an order with foundry today, Rocko mountain with a discount as well !!! it really is a no brainier , sorry lee I didn't order any cups , I wanted too but I am trying to curb my spending on coffee gear at the moment (5 days and counting ) although to be honest I nearly clicked on it and added to the basket because they look awesome .


----------



## froggystyle

5 Days.... that deserves a treat fella!!


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle said:


> 5 Days.... that deserves a treat fella!!


Just try not making it a coffee related one or you'll fall off the wagon, lol!


----------



## jamfit

PM sent going to have a browse now ...... Cheers foundry


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thecatlinux said:


> Finally got round to placing an order with foundry today, Rocko mountain with a discount as well !!! it really is a no brainier , sorry lee I didn't order any cups , I wanted too but I am trying to curb my spending on coffee gear at the moment (5 days and counting ) although to be honest I nearly clicked on it and added to the basket because they look awesome .


Admirable discipline there!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Just opened a new bag of Rocko mountain. As delicious as ever ?


----------



## Neil294

God that Rocko Mountain Reserve is superb. I'm putting it down to being idiot-proof coffee as it didn't seem to matter what I did to it - it always came out brilliantly. Cheers for the discount.


----------



## risky

Gutted to wake up to the email this morning saying the order was delayed. Anyway I'll just need to pick something up to cover me this weekend and then hopefully the Rocko mountain will be rested suitably. Is there a recommended rest period for these beans?


----------



## Brewdog

I'm in the same boat and just ran out of beans - not to worry though these things happen! Kilo should arrive Tuesday


----------



## Dallah

Thanks for the stales. Originally intended to season new burrs on MXAs but also useful to help me dial in and set OD doses on my "new" RR55OD.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Sorry guys, I was pretty gutted too as it threw everything out. Beans are getting delivered early tomorrow morning and we're upgrading everyone to first class post so hopefully you'll get the beans no later than you would have done originally. 3 days rest should be fine for most of the beans. They are at their absolute best between 4 and 14 days post roast.


----------



## bronc

My Chrome doesn't display your website properly. It looks fine on IE.. Anyone else having issues? I tried deleting the cookies and cleaning the cache.

Chrome: http://i.imgur.com/p0Ud3cU.png

IE: http://i.imgur.com/w8XKM4D.png


----------



## Mister_Tad

Looks fine for me in Chrome 43, just like your IE screenshot.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

It's fine for me too in Chrome although I use safari generally. I don't know a great deal about this stuff I'm afraid.


----------



## Jez H

Any idea when the discount will end Lee? I'm ok for beans at the minute but will be looking to order in a couple of weeks for some beans to take on my jollies up to Skye. And I want to take something I know I'll love!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Jez H said:


> Any idea when the discount will end Lee? I'm ok for beans at the minute but will be looking to order in a couple of weeks for some beans to take on my jollies up to Skye. And I want to take something I know I'll love!


We don't have any plans to end the offer at this stage. I'll make sure I give people plenty of notice if we do. Hope you have a good holiday!


----------



## Jez H

Cheers Lee. If I have the Rocko with me, my family & my running shoes a good holiday is guaranteed!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

What else do you need? (Personally I could manage without the running shoes)


----------



## bronc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It's fine for me too in Chrome although I use safari generally. I don't know a great deal about this stuff I'm afraid.


I forgot I'm running a beta version of Chrome. Most likely that's what's causing my problems.

Thanks for the offer, I'll be ordering a kilo of Rocko as soon as I'm done with my last bag of Rave's beans.


----------



## Jez H

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> What else do you need? (Personally I could manage without the running shoes)


Aeropress!!


----------



## xooch

Small note - I like that the order only goes out the day of the roast. I prefer waiting a day or two and getting fresher beans


----------



## teejay41

Eyedee said:


> To answer my own question I guess a 20% discount should apply.
> 
> Ian


It's actually 16.66%, as the VAT part of the total figure is 20% of 120% which equals 16.66% of the 'VAT included' figure. VAT is 20% of the price before VAT is added... in other words, 16.66% of the price after VAT has been applied.

Hope this makes sense.

Tony.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Nooooooooo! Not the VAT thing again!


----------



## simontc

Next order will be from you guys I think







end of the month/beginning of next. Will rocko still be about and what two other of your lot would you recommend? Id love to stretch to all five but id not get through 'em before they staled!


----------



## Chockymonster

simontc said:


> Next order will be from you guys I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> end of the month/beginning of next. Will rocko still be about and what two other of your lot would you recommend? Id love to stretch to all five but id not get through 'em before they staled!


The Kenyan is gorgeous. So sweet and fruity. It's s close run thing but I might actually prefer it to the Rocko.


----------



## simontc

Thats on the list then


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

simontc said:


> Next order will be from you guys I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> end of the month/beginning of next. Will rocko still be about and what two other of your lot would you recommend? Id love to stretch to all five but id not get through 'em before they staled!


It's hard to say without knowing more about your preferences. All the beans have their merits, I really enjoy rotating between them all. They all work really well in espresso except the Tanzanian which really shines in filter. I guess the Guatemalan is the opposite end of the spectrum to the yirg in some ways, it's more about the nuttier sweetness rather than the bonkers fruit, very different but a really refreshing change. The Kenyan and Rwandan are somewhere between the two in terms of the roast development and flavour profiles. The Kenyan is tasting incredible to me at the moment but I always like the new ones!

The Rocko Mountain should be around for another 2 months with luck. The new crop will be here by then so we're not expecting a break in the supply (fingers crossed!).


----------



## fluffles

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It's hard to say without knowing more about your preferences. All the beans have their merits, I really enjoy rotating between them all. They all work really well in espresso except the Tanzanian which really shines in filter.


I really enjoyed the Tanzanian as espresso, and it was particularly (and surprisingly) good as a flat white


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fluffles said:


> I really enjoyed the Tanzanian as espresso, and it was particularly (and surprisingly) good as a flat white


Well, there you go! - this is why recommendations are so difficult. Everyone has different preferences. Don't you just love coffee?


----------



## simontc

More and more coffee seems to be taking a hold of me...


----------



## wilse

Guys PM sent.

Cheers


----------



## simontc

Ordered







went for 4 of the beauties... Couldnt stretch to the fifth.


----------



## yardbent

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> .... The process is that members need to PM me with the email address that they will use when placing an order on our site....Lee.


email address sent by PM ---thanks...


----------



## GCGlasgow

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com just tried to order with the code but doesn't seem to be working...I have sent you my e-mail address before.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

GCGlasgow said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com just tried to order with the code but doesn't seem to be working...I have sent you my e-mail address before.


Could you pm me your address again and I'll check the system to check that all is working? Probably tomorrow morning now though.


----------



## Doozerless

Code is working for me just now.


----------



## jlarkin

GCGlasgow said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com just tried to order with the code but doesn't seem to be working...I have sent you my e-mail address before.


I know it sounds stupid to say but I forgot once. From memory you have to already have signed in or entered your email, so it knows to match that an the code. Appreciate that might not be the problem here but just in case


----------



## Thecatlinux

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Lee

I see you are roasting tomorrow,is it all to order ?

I want to get some more Nicaragua , but I am damned if can remember my log in . Plus I know you are busy on other things but are you doing or considering doing subscriptions .


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thecatlinux said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com
> 
> Lee
> 
> I see you are roasting tomorrow,is it all to order ?
> 
> I want to get some more Nicaragua , but I am damned if can remember my log in . Plus I know you are busy on other things but are you doing or considering doing subscriptions .


Yeah, we'll probably start around 10.30 this morning so get your order in before then. Otherwise, PM me your surname and address and I'll try to sort our your login.


----------



## Thecatlinux

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, we'll probably start around 10.30 this morning so get your order in before then. Otherwise, PM me your surname and address and I'll try to sort our your login.


all ordered just in time ! I will PM my surname to you ,


----------



## Cycleandespresso

That's great - I'll flick a PM through now. This was the clincher for actually getting me contributing to the forum rather than months of lurking!


----------



## Daos

I've been looking around for places to order coffee from... this offer tilted the balance! I'll PM you my email address and looking forward to try the coffee once I'll place my first order. Thank you.



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've received a number of enquiries about our forum deal that suggests to me that there is a need to clarify what we are offering.
> 
> All forum members can receive a discount of 15% on our beans. The process is that members need to PM me with the email address that they will use when placing an order on our site. I will then authorise that email address to be able to make use of a coupon code which can be used when checking out. The coupon code is ukcf15%.
> 
> *The code can be used as many times as you like and it will remain in place for the foreseeable future. *
> 
> I hope that this post helps clarify our offering. Many thanks to all of your for your continuing support and encouragement, the feedback we receive on an almost daily basis from here is a great way of letting us know that we are on track!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lee.


----------



## Liam

Hi guys, is this still on offer to forum members?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Sorry, only just seen this. Yes, we have no plans to end the forum discount code. Just message us with the email you'll use to order and we can get the code authorised for you.


----------



## Grateful Ant

Offer sounds great if I'm not to late I've sent pm thanks anyway


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Grateful Ant said:


> Offer sounds great if I'm not to late I've sent pm thanks anyway


.....no, you're not too late. The offer has been running for a few years now and we have no plans to stop it anytime soon. You can also use it as often as you like.


----------



## 9bar-ista

Just wondering but can the 1kg per month subscription be broken up into batches (such as 500g every two weeks)?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

9bar-ista said:


> Just wondering but can the 1kg per month subscription be broken up into batches (such as 500g every two weeks)?


I think that would be too complex to arrange, sorry. The way that packaging and shipping costs work, it would be difficult to offer something that was good value for money either.


----------



## Planter

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've received a number of enquiries about our forum deal that suggests to me that there is a need to clarify what we are offering.
> 
> All forum members can receive a discount of 15% on our beans. The process is that members need to PM me with the email address that they will use when placing an order on our site. I will then authorise that email address to be able to make use of a coupon code which can be used when checking out. The coupon code is ukcf15%.
> 
> *The code can be used as many times as you like and it will remain in place for the foreseeable future. *
> 
> I hope that this post helps clarify our offering. Many thanks to all of your for your continuing support and encouragement, the feedback we receive on an almost daily basis from here is a great way of letting us know that we are on track!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lee.


Great offer, thank you. Have emailed.


----------



## joey24dirt

I've just bought some beans but couldn't see a box for the discount code, so I added it to the notes? Is this correct? Thanks


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I've just bought some beans but couldn't see a box for the discount code, so I added it to the notes? Is this correct? Thanks


Have another read of post #1.











foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've received a number of enquiries about our forum deal that suggests to me that there is a need to clarify what we are offering.
> 
> All forum members can receive a discount of 15% on our beans. The process is that members need to PM me with the email address that they will use when placing an order on our site. I will then authorise that email address to be able to make use of a coupon code which can be used when checking out. The coupon code is ukcf15%.
> 
> *The code can be used as many times as you like and it will remain in place for the foreseeable future. *
> 
> I hope that this post helps clarify our offering. Many thanks to all of your for your continuing support and encouragement, the feedback we receive on an almost daily basis from here is a great way of letting us know that we are on track!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lee.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Have another read of post #1.


Yeah I registered but I was expecting a "discount code" box to fill in and couldn't see one lol


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah I registered but I was expecting a "discount code" box to fill in and couldn't see one lol


From memory I think it's saved to your user profile & automatically applied on checkout instead of having to enter it every time.


----------



## Missy

There is a box. They did amazing work and despite me being past roast cut off my beans arrived yesterday, from Mondays roast. I definitely had to add the code beyond the PayPal stuff once j returned to the main page.


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> There is a box. They did amazing work and despite me being past roast cut off my beans arrived yesterday, from Mondays roast. I definitely had to add the code beyond the PayPal stuff once j returned to the main page.


Ah well next time. There was a notes to seller box so I put the code in there


----------



## Missy

joey24dirt said:


> Ah well next time. There was a notes to seller box so I put the code in there


Drop @foundrycoffeeroasters a message, they are really lovely and super helpful.

What have you ordered?


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> Drop @foundrycoffeeroasters a message, they are really lovely and super helpful.
> 
> What have you ordered?


Erm........ haha I can't think. I was on a horribly boring training course at the time.

1kg of the rocko mountain and a smaller bag of ruvumbu Rwandan


----------



## Missy

joey24dirt said:


> Erm........ haha I can't think. I was on a horribly boring training course at the time.
> 
> 1kg of the rocko mountain and a smaller bag of ruvumbu Rwandan


I've just bought 350 of each of those too!


----------



## MildredM

Look out for the two new beans this week - they both sound cracking









(Just checked, they are available NOW!)


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> I've just bought 350 of each of those too!


Great minds and all that


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yes, you do have the enter the code each time. As long as your email is registered to use the code, your purchase is permitted. We had another couple of people asking whether they could use it more than once and yes, it can be used as often as you like.


----------



## joey24dirt

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes, you do have the enter the code each time. As long as your email is registered to use the code, your purchase is permitted. We had another couple of people asking whether they could use it more than once and yes, it can be used as often as you like.


I just couldn't find the box to type the code in so I added it to the notes. Nevermind I'll try again on the next order


----------



## hotmetal

So the 6 million dollar question (minus forum discount $5.1M question) is: How much more of this year's Rocko Mountain crop has Lee still got available? I'm swimming in coffee at the mo - first time I've ever had to freeze beans) but I'm aware that Ethiopians tend to run out about now (I think?) and I have to get some in before it all goes.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

hotmetal said:


> So the 6 million dollar question (minus forum discount $5.1M question) is: How much more of this year's Rocko Mountain crop has Lee still got available? I'm swimming in coffee at the mo - first time I've ever had to freeze beans) but I'm aware that Ethiopians tend to run out about now (I think?) and I have to get some in before it all goes.


These questions are always tough. As soon as people know that stocks are getting low, they tend to buy more and so it doesn't last as long! Best guess is that we'll have enough left for another month. We actually tried to buy enough to last all the way through to next harvest which we almost managed last year. Natural Ethiopian greens just seems to last really well. Normally we aim to get through greens in 3-6 months.


----------



## hotmetal

Duly noted, thanks Lee. Yeah I probably should've kept quiet - you'll probably have a run on it now! On my to do list for the near future, just need to make some space!


----------



## Jony

Not to worry I will order a Kilo of Rocko sooon


----------



## Kitkat

Dammit - wish I'd known about this offer before putting in an order! Never mind, next time... (If I don't die from caffeine poisoning after all the beans I've ordered today!)


----------



## Joandemma

Just joined, hoping this is way to pm you. . Will order beans soon.


----------



## hotmetal

Joandemma said:


> Just joined, hoping this is way to pm you. Email address for my order will be #####. Will order beans soon.


Hi Joandemma, welcome to the forum.

To message Foundry you should use the forum Personal Message system. This only becomes accessible after a certain number of posts (can't remember offhand but it's not many). Of course it's up to you but personally I would advise against posting your email address on the open forum. It's not against forum rules, but it's the open internet and spam bots will almost certainly harvest your mail address and you might get more junk mails.


----------



## Karlchadw

Sounds a fantastic offer!


----------



## Jameszee

Many thanks, will pm in a bit!


----------



## joey24dirt

Ok so 2nd time around and I still can't see the box to add the code. I'm using my iPhone and going via PayPal.

Do I need to use a laptop or something? I don't want to miss out on the deal again haha


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

joey24dirt said:


> Ok so 2nd time around and I still can't see the box to add the code. I'm using my iPhone and going via PayPal.
> 
> Do I need to use a laptop or something? I don't want to miss out on the deal again haha


I've attached a photo hopefully that shows where the box is.










It's on the checkout page after you've selected payment method and address etc. If you've previously created an account, just log in at checkout - this will film out all your details for you and then you just have to select payment method and shipping.


----------



## joey24dirt

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I've attached a photo hopefully that shows where the box is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the checkout page after you've selected payment method and address etc. If you've previously created an account, just log in at checkout - this will film out all your details for you and then you just have to select payment method and shipping.


I'm on it now haha. Found it ok on my laptop. Keep an eye out for my order coming


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

If checking out with PayPal at the beginning of checkout process....This method is designed for speed above all else so if you use it then you get sent straight to PayPal and our site then uses all the shipping info that you have stored with PayPal. You can still enter a code at the very last step before you complete the purchase. Hope that makes sense


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

joey24dirt said:


> I'm on it now haha. Found it ok on my laptop. Keep an eye out for my order coming


Good work. I must admit, it wasn't immediately obvious to me either when using a phone.


----------



## joey24dirt

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Good work. I must admit, it wasn't immediately obvious to me either when using a phone.


Yeah I've just checked again in my phone and I have to click a drop down on the order summary, after going through PayPal. Now I know. I must've been half asleep when trying to order. Too many late nights in the shed I think haha


----------



## Karlchadw

pm sent!


----------



## walakalulu

Is it worth buying beans of this quality for my Jura S8 which I've just acquired or is this ott? I'm afraid I can't be faffed with all the manual stuff.


----------



## Syenitic

walakalulu said:


> Is it worth buying beans of this quality for my Jura S8 which I've just acquired or is this ott? I'm afraid I can't be faffed with all the manual stuff.


If you've not tried speciality/pro roasted coffee before, then foundry are a great place to start, people here keep going back for more, which is a good recommendation in my eyes. I'm guessing your Jura S8 is a bean to cup machine, with integrated grinder? If it hasn't look elsewhere as these guys for reasons of quality do not supply pre-ground.


----------



## walakalulu

Yes it has a ceramic grinder built in. Is there still a valid discount code?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

walakalulu said:


> Yes it has a ceramic grinder built in. Is there still a valid discount code?


Yep, just PM your email and we'll get you set up


----------



## Syenitic

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yep, just PM your email and we'll get you set up


straight from the horses mouth @walakalulu... what could be better?


----------



## walakalulu

Thanks a lot. Will be looking forward to something interesting to tickle my tastebuds!


----------



## pommie

I've pm'ed you my email but don't know if you'll get it as I haven't made 5 posts yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u

pommie said:


> I've pm'ed you my email but don't know if you'll get it as I haven't made 5 posts yet?


Make some more posts then....


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Pm sent


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Hi, Is this 15% off your first order only or all orders?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Hi, Is this 15% off your first order only or all orders?


You can use the code as often as you like.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> You can use the code as often as you like.


Thanks!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just placed an order for 500g of Gatare, any idea when it will be posted?

I've ran out of my current beans :-(


----------



## Missy

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com
> 
> Just placed an order for 500g of Gatare, any idea when it will be posted?
> 
> I've ran out of my current beans :-(


They usually have their next roasting date on the website... Bank holiday weekend I wouldn't expect a speedy response.


----------



## ashcroc

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com
> 
> Just placed an order for 500g of Gatare, any idea when it will be posted?
> 
> I've ran out of my current beans :-(


Quick trip to waitrose for some union beans with an acceptable roast date maybe?


----------



## Jony

Well with at least 2 weeks on them, they be ready then


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> Well with at least 2 weeks on them, they be ready then


That's my thinking. It's gotta beat using the Gatere for an 'experiment in resting' by opening them straight away & recording the day to day changes.


----------



## thesmileyone

Forgot to use my code last week, so used it this week. Almost pays for the postage, win win!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

It's funny. Still get a fair few messages from people who don't realise they can use the code repeatedly. I guess these threads get pretty long over time and such stuff is easily missed.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hello All,

So, for reasons that are a little complex to go into (but related to how discount codes work/don't work within our e-commerce platform) we have now decided to discontinue the UKCF15% discount code that some of you have been using over the past couple of years. In its place, we have launched a completely new loyalty points system which is hopefully fairly self explanatory and allows regular customers to get similar levels of discount by accruing points from purchases which can then be used to get money off future purchases. There are also options for customers to get extra points by recommending us to friends of theirs so hopefully some of you will do that too and earn some extra money off for yourselves at the same time!

It's all a lot easier - there's nothing for you to do, everything happens automatically and your points balance shows up anytime you are logged into the site. Hope that makes sense!

We've made a decision now that, moving forward, we will only ever offer a one off %discount for folks signing up to our email list and this is due to our old list being pretty decimated by the whole GDPR thing - that hurt us a fair bit.









So, we're really looking forward to seeing how you get on with the new system. Please let me know if you have any questions/concerns etc.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## MildredM

^^^ Like it! Just logged in to see what's what









Really great idea! Your website is so easy to navigate, and really quick too.


----------



## mcrmfc

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com fair play rewarding loyalty seems reasonable.

Has the price of greens gone up for specialty recently, noticing prices seem to be creeping up...not just you guys but many other roasters also?

Keep up the good work, the peaberry is still my best of the year (just edging out a Congo Kivu by Grey Seal that is also awesome as filter). Looking forward to trying the new AA.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thanks for the Grey Seal tip, may have to check that out, sounds intriguing









Green prices vary hugely so it's hard to say. This year, we are paying around 30-40% more for our beans than we were last year but that is in part due to the fact that we are sourcing ever better coffee as we build closer relationships with importers etc. Still, we have some beans that are more than double the price of others. Obviously green prices affect stuff but it seems like everything else is on the up too - packaging, gas, shipping - which means the overall cost of getting coffee to customers is a lot higher than it was a couple of years ago. We've also invested heavily in our website this year too as we focus almost exclusively now on 'direct to customer' sales.

It is something that we worry about a lot, are we charging enough? are we charging too much? - and then I see Square Mile charging £17/kg MORE than we are for the Karumandi AA - which really isn't a dig at them but just evidence of how everyone approaches pricing differently (I'm pretty sure they wont be paying more than we are for the greens).


----------



## mcrmfc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Thanks for the Grey Seal tip, may have to check that out, sounds intriguing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green prices vary hugely so it's hard to say. This year, we are paying around 30-40% more for our beans than we were last year but that is in part due to the fact that we are sourcing ever better coffee as we build closer relationships with importers etc. Still, we have some beans that are more than double the price of others. Obviously green prices affect stuff but it seems like everything else is on the up too - packaging, gas, shipping - which means the overall cost of getting coffee to customers is a lot higher than it was a couple of years ago. We've also invested heavily in our website this year too as we focus almost exclusively now on 'direct to customer' sales.
> 
> It is something that we worry about a lot, are we charging enough? are we charging too much? - and then I see Square Mile charging £17/kg MORE than we are for the Karumandi AA - which really isn't a dig at them but just evidence of how everyone approaches pricing differently (I'm pretty sure they wont be paying more than we are for the greens).


Thanks for the explanation...funny you should mention Square Mile, that's what triggered my post. I noticed your prices had edged up then went to their site and my jaw dropped tbh...I used to walk via Prufrock regularly and pick up a 350g bag (only a year ago or so) and I am sure it was averaging around £10-£12 shop price....of course something like these recent Kenyans would probably have been a bit more.

No complaints on either side though and totally get it.

The "you get what you pay for" cliche has never been more appropriate for specialty and to be honest there are so many very very average roasters that it's worth paying a pound or two more and going to roasters that nail quality and most importantly consistency.

You guys and Square Mile are clearly right at the top of that list in the UK.


----------

